# JBL GTS300 amp, OLE SKEWL. lolz



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

JBL GTS300 Old School 100x2 RMS Amplifier | eBay


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Dropped the price, it's now $59 + ship!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Why oh why do these deals come up when I am out of the business lol....


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Haha it never fails! I would probably go cheaper outside of ebay too


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

THis is still there!


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Still there please make offers for outside of ebay sale!


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Still there!


----------

